# Smoltz 4 President!



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

One of the most stand-up guys in sports and one helluva pitcher!
Congrats on becoming the 1st pitcher in ML history on 200 wins and 150 saves (and pretty much punching your ticket into the hall tonight). 
It's too bad he couldn't stay in the starting rotation for them years instead of having to step into the closer's role. I would rather him be in the 300 club w/o the saves, but that just goes to show what kind of team player, competitor, and dominating pitcher he really is.
:beer: 
(This is a non-biased claim also because he really goes out of his way for the community and is a big time role-model for kids.) :wink:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> (and pretty much punching your ticket into the hall tonight).


I heard an interview on ESPN yesterday by Tim Kurjikan that he "wanted" Smoltz to make it in, but thought he needs to stick around for a few more years to get more wins. He also said that in talking with his contemporaries that if the vote was today, he wouldn't get in.

It will be interesting to see if he does. I like him and think he's a great person!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Yea, w/ another good year he'll be a lock. He just got signed to a nice contract extension that will enable him to finish his career in ATL and pitch 3 more years for them. 
He's got the most postseason wins of all-time too at 15-4 so his credentials will be just outstanding when it's all said and done. (They already are.)

I hear a lot of people saying he's in already and some saying he needs another good year yet. Anyone that's ever watched him on a consistent basis would agree that he's earned his spot already.

ESPN covers NY and Bos wayyyyyy too much and it is the most sickening thing on earth.They don't miss one little thing and magnify everything! 
uke:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

so did you give him AND chip a congratulatory BJ???

just pokin fun man, fricken braves suck, my bro is a fan of em for some odd ball reason..............maybe it was the TBS factor.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:rollin: 
I'm sensing animosity or denial from you because Chip left the Cubs for the Braves. I knew it!!! You really had a chubby for him didn't you? :lol:

Tell your brother he is one smart dude for me will ya?

I'm going to miss TBS baseball more than anything after this year!  

Can't wait for the series against ya starting June 1st! :down:

Until then, keep keepin on! :beer:


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

smoltz=HOFer

he went from damn good starter, to arguably best closer in the game, to a top 5 starter, while picking up over 350 combined saves and wins. all while no having his name in the news for the wrong reasons, anyone who doesn't vote for him should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

too bad he can't stay in a game for more than a couple innings before getting tossed :eyeroll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Tator said:


> too bad he can't stay in a game for more than a couple innings before getting tossed :eyeroll:


 :lol: He was protecting Bobby from getting fined yesterday. I love when players or coaches stand up to dumbass umps when they get the call wrong.

Braves are going downhill very quick and it's time to make a big trade for a #3 SP. (Gotta love when you're star player and one of the best relievers/closers in the game goes down to TJ surgery.) :eyeroll:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> (Gotta love when you're star player and one of the best relievers/closers in the game goes down to TJ surgery.)


papelbon went down with TJ surgery??? or francisco rodriguez???  or did Joe Nathan go down?? sheesh, I might have to look into this if one of the games best closers/relievers went down!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Mike Gonzalez is easily in the same sentence as those guys. EASILY! If you watched him pitch, you'd know.

In Pittsburgh last year he was 24 of 24 save Opps. This year his ERA is a little over 1 and he is a pure dominant pitcher. The Braves already have Wickman and Soriano (who is LIGHTS OUT like Gonzo) so they had 3 legitimate closers in the BP who could take the role any given day. When Wickman went on the DL, Gonzo and Soriano dominated the opposition. The latter two are two of the nastiest pitchers in the league guaranteed.

Well, it's been a disgusting day and week (other than Smoltz' effort) of baseball for me so I'm out!

(I was talking about Chipper as the star player too.) He's finally coming back tomorrow.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Smoltz 4 President!

Sure is pitch well in game seven vs. the Twins in 1991...


----------

